# ¡encima!



## rosilek

Ciaooo!! vorrei sappere se c'è una frase che corrisponda a *"¡encima!"* in questo contesto, quà in Argentina si usa per rinforzare una cosa negativa:

¡No entendía nada y *encima* me hablaba rapadísimo!

¡Este libro es aburridísimo y *encima* larguísimo!

grazie...!


----------



## elena73

Questo libro è noiosissimo e per di più è anche lunghissimo!!
Questo libro è noiosissimo e in più è anche lunghissimo!!


----------



## rosilek

si può dire anche "e peggio ancora...." ?


----------



## ursu-lab

elena73 said:


> Questo libro è noiosissimo e per di più è anche lunghissimo!!



Anche "oltretutto" (si può scrivere anche "oltre tutto"):

Non capivo niente di quello che diceva e, oltretutto, parlava in modo velocissimo.


----------



## rgr

Si puo dire *addiritura*?


----------



## ursu-lab

rosilek said:


> si può dire anche "e peggio ancora...." ?



Certo che si può dire, ma è un'altra cosa (anche se in questo contesto il significato di fondo è lo stesso): y, lo que es aún peor,...




> Si puo dire *addirittura*?



Sì. È come "hasta", col significato di "incluso".

"Oltretutto", dà l'idea di qualcosa in più (come il "per di più" suggerito da Elena): "come se non bastasse".

Faccio alcuni esempio in italiano:

Non mi paga e *oltretutto *non risponde nemmeno alle mie mail.

No me paga y *encima *ni siquiera contesta a mis correos.

Cioè, *oltre al fatto che* non mi paga (il che è di per sé sgradevole), ha *anche *la faccia tosta di non rispondere ai miei messaggi. 

Con "addirittura":

Non solo non gli danno in ferie, ma *addirittura *lo fanno lavorare anche la domenica.

No sólo no tiene derecho a vacaciones, sino que *incluso *le obligan a trabajar los domingos. 

La differenza è sottilissima, si tratta di sfumature (matices).


----------



## rosilek

*C*hiarissimo!! *T*ante grazie!!!!


----------



## rgr

Una mia amica, parlando de suoi guai:

_Mio marito non ha lavoro, io lavoro part-time, non vado d'accordo con mia suocera...._

A ogni virgola io rispondevo *addiritura! *per consolarla, ma poi mi è venuto il dubbio, come direi* addiritura* in spagnolo? Sono rimasta perplessa perché lo sapevo in italiano ma non nella mia prima lingua


----------



## ursu-lab

rgr said:


> Una mia amica, parlando de suoi guai:
> 
> _Mio marito non ha lavoro, io lavoro part-time, non vado d'accordo con mia suocera...._
> 
> A ogni virgola io rispondevo *addirittura! *per consolarla, ma poi mi è venuto il dubbio, come direi* addirittura* in spagnolo? Sono rimasta perplessa perché lo sapevo in italiano ma non nella mia prima lingua



Addirittura si tende a scrivere con due "tt", come "soprattutto".

Io, in una situazione simile direi: "¡Qué dices!" oppure "¡Vaya...¡" seguito da qualcosa che si riferisca alla "sfiga".


----------



## rgr

ursu-lab said:


> Addirittura si tende a scrivere con due "tt", come "soprattutto".
> 
> Io, in una situazione simile direi: "¡Qué dices!" oppure "¡Vaya...¡" seguito da qualcosa che si riferisca alla "sfiga".


 
Grazie per correggere il mio italiano, e se dico *encima* non va bene, vero?


----------



## ursu-lab

Secondo me in quest'ultimo caso "encima" non funziona, perché quando in italiano dici alla tua amica "addirittura" è come se le dicessi "ma dài!/ma no!/ ma va! ma davvero? accidenti ! non ci posso credere... sei davvero messa male!/ ecc."


----------



## rgr

Muchas gracias, Ursu. A veces las cosas sencillas, para nosotros, que vivimos en otro país y nos manejamos con otro idioma (el nuestro se refresca sólo en foros de este tipo, lecturas, tele, etc.) puede volverse un poco complicada.


----------



## gatogab

> Una mia amica, parlando de suoi guai:
> 
> _Mio marito non ha lavoro, io lavoro part-time, non vado d'accordo con mia suocera...._
> 
> A ogni virgola io rispondevo *addiritura! *per consolarla, ma poi mi è venuto il dubbio, come direi* addiritura* in spagnolo? Sono rimasta perplessa perché lo sapevo in italiano ma non nella mia prima lingua


 


rgr said:


> ... e se dico *encima* non va bene, vero?


 
Bueno, '_encima'_ solamente, no tiene sentido.
Pero si dices _'más encima':_

(Ella)_"_Mi marido no tiene trabajo, yo trabajo part-time y me paso discutiendo con mi suegra"
(Tú) "¿Más encima peleas con tu suegra?"
Es un modo coloquial bastante usado.


----------



## 0scar

rgr said:


> Una mia amica, parlando de suoi guai:
> 
> _Mio marito non ha lavoro, io lavoro part-time, non vado d'accordo con mia suocera...._
> 
> A ogni virgola io rispondevo *addiritura! *per consolarla, ma poi mi è venuto il dubbio, come direi* addiritura* in spagnolo? ua


 
_Encima eso...como si fuera poco..._


----------

